# Nakie Play Time (Lots of pics)



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

(I hope none of you were thinking THAT way about the title! Naughty naughty)

WELL! Today I decided it might be nice to get all my nakie boys together for a little play time. All of these boys are singletons - because of complete aggressiveness in Ben and Jack's case, fear in Gus' and emotional instability for Jake (he lost two cage mates year ago and has never been the same since). I didn't know what would happen - as in the past I've had Jack and Gus, Jack and Ben and Ben and Jake rip pieces out of each other - so I had bandaids and neosporin handy (for me - as I usually break up fights using my hands )

It went very well actually - I may try it again and if things continue going well - maybe I'll have a new group forming.

Ben and Jake are 2 years old, Jack and Gus are 8 months - my apologies about Ben being such a fattie - he's turned lazy in his old age









^Jake, exploring a wood chew and the cat igloo








^Gus, looking petrified at the prospect of other boys being around








^Jake, exploring the toys and having a nice poop (he always does a poop to christen his free-range time, it's not fear pooping)








^Ben, looking none too pleased with forced socialization with the other boys








^Ben, he found the babyfood (placed out as a peace-keeping tactic, but only Ben was interested)








^Jake, having a good clean. He usually finds somewhere snuggly to hide and stays there








^Jake: "Ooo, what's this? a hair tie?"

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









^Jake: "I wonder if it'll tie my hair up..Gotta get it on first.."








^Jake: "Had enough of that game now"








^Jake, popping out for a quick hello








^Ben, noticing 'The Box' for the first time








^Ben, best pic I've ever got of him! He doesn't look too grumpy








^Jack, jealous that eveyone else was having pics taken, so begs to join in








^Jack, posing 








^Ben, a great pic lol








^Ben, looking grumpy again 'This is MY chew toy, gottit?'








^Gus, I put him ontop of the igloo - he looks so scared lol








^Gus, another chicken pic








^Ben, getting brave and feeding himself to the shark (Jake)








^Jack and Gus, brothers








^Jack and Gus - Gus looks scared at the prospect of Jack's bum








^Jack and Gus - no wonder. Two seconds later it's in his face!








^Gus








^Ben, curious of the boys on the igloo








^Ben and Jack - Ben comes to investigate Jack and Jack's not too sure. A little hissing and huffing...








^Jack and Ben - Jack decides Ben's too scary and dives onto me for cover - he feels much braver from up above








^Jack - I laugh and call him a chicken - and get this look. Nice 

So it was quite an achievement - no spilt blood lol.

So much skin - I love their nekkidness


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

So very nekkid! So sweet, I love that little tartan house!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phobie said:


> So very nekkid! So sweet, I love that little tartan house!


Lol it used to be the cats - but the rats stole it. I think it's cute. Cat 'igloos' make great play houses


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Awww that was a great start to a possible Nakie Colony...I guess you could call this the Nudist Camp. Bwahahahahah!!! :lol: 

I lubs grumpy ol' Ben! I do not think he's fat being his age. All that warm squishy wrinkly skin...how do you stand it! Do you give them all undignified belly kisses???


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Awww that was a great start to a possible Nakie Colony...I guess you could call this the Nudist Camp. Bwahahahahah!!! :lol:
> 
> I lubs grumpy ol' Ben! I do not think he's fat being his age. All that warm squishy wrinkly skin...how do you stand it! Do you give them all undignified belly kisses???


The Nudist Camp it shall be! LOL

And of course I give them belly kisses - and belly rasberrys too. And of course, they protest!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

so cute!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

That was the cutest, funniest, sweetest thing I've ever seen! I'll admit I'm not a big fan of hairless but even that made wish I had one. (poor Gus, He looked so afraid!) Btw, I love the look Jack gave you when you called him a chicken, it made me laugh! :lol:


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

uhhh...I want Gus! They are all so friggin cute! and are those old scritches on Jack from a bite?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... I always look forward to pictures of you nakies!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Aww they are so cute! too bad their aren't any naked's that I can find around here.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Berks said:


> uhhh...I want Gus! They are all so friggin cute! and are those old scritches on Jack from a bite?


Yup, that was a little scrap between Jack and Ben the other day - I just picked Ben up out of his Build-a-Bear House, while holding Jack as well and they had a full on brawl in my arms. I was lucky it wasn't worse. Sometimes they're fine, like last night, othertimes they suffer from serious male PMS. LOL

And Gus is scared of absolutely everything. He spent the entire hour on my shoulder, except when purposely put on that igloo. He's terrible! He doesn't fear poop or anything like that (perhaps he's too scared to even fear poop lol) but he'll just freeze up. I tried introducing him to the three new boys I have, and he just sat there screaming his head off if they came within 2ft of him. It doesn't matter what I try - chicken Gus is here to stay  lol


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

lol, you mean he actually "eeks" if they come near him? lol you have no clue how much that made me laugh when reading that! Well I think he is simply adorable  as the rest of them are, I think maybe knowing how much of a chicken poo he is makes him even more adorable though. And I cant believe ya just reach on in there to break up fights! Boys and their PMS, worse than girls I tell ya!!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Berks said:


> lol, you mean he actually "eeks" if they come near him? lol you have no clue how much that made me laugh when reading that! Well I think he is simply adorable  as the rest of them are, I think maybe knowing how much of a chicken poo he is makes him even more adorable though. And I cant believe ya just reach on in there to break up fights! Boys and their PMS, worse than girls I tell ya!!!


Oh psh yeah, I just reach my hand straight on in there and grab whichever I come to first. You should see my hand - after Ritchie and Ray's argument this week my hands are covered in deep bite marks (yes they get told off!) good thing I have a high pain thresh hold. I'd rather it be me than them anyway lol.

And it's not just "eek" it's "eeee eeeeeeeee EEEEEEEE EEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!" as they come closer to find out wtf is making the noise. lol. I've recorded it and use it as my text message tone on my phone lol


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Thats hysterical! Ive never heard any of my girls make such noises! You need to get that on video camera for us lol


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Cute and funny pictures! I like Gus especially.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

awmygawd! So much.. naked... ratties! *melts* I want one!!! or two.. or maybe 6 . They are so adorable !


----------



## Duckling (Dec 31, 2007)

xD Oh gosh, poopy action shots!

They're gorgeous! Poor Gus, he looked so paranoid.


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Awwwhhh... I â™¥ nakies. My dad won't let me get them though. They spook him. But they are all so adorable. They look like they love that cute house.


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awe, i love them naked sweeties! But I've never been able to find em =[


----------

